# Magnetic Truck signs



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im in the market to pick up some magnetic signs for my pickup and am not sure what the ballpark pricing should be. i only have gotten one quote so far and that was for about $125 for the doors, and $175 for the tailgate and doors. the signs are 15x24 and have a basic white backround and basic font in red reflective lettering. just wondering what you guys paid and if this price is way off base. i plan on getting at least three more quotes tomaroe from different local companies. 

thanks


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

why magnetic signs? It looks more prof. to have it done with proper lettering

just my .02


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

im going magnetic becuase i dont want them on my truck all the time just yet. when i complete my degree in landscape technology im going to change my business name. i currently only do snow removal, and the second reason is that i work part time at a correctional facility and really dont want inmates and such getting the number off my truck or my co. name and such. i agree lettering looks awesome on the trucks but that doesnt fit the bill just yet.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Whatever you do don't try and take them off while on the highway! I had some magnets to cover up my vinyl for a sub, and yea WOOSH gone on the highway. Wasn't thinking after plowing. I agree with strong arm though that the vinyl is way better.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had mine done for $60, but I got a pretty good deal because the guy worked at my uncles flea market. His normal price was $50 for one color lettering, I got 3 different colors. Yours might be higher because of the reflective lettering. Just be careful not to drop them when taking them off in the winter, they can crack easy.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

yea but i really dont see where it would be a 100 more though.. im going to shop around. ive seen trucks done up in vinyl lettering with the tailgate and doors done for $175 ... id rather go with the vinyl lettering but as i said in a post above, when i get my degree im changing my bus. name and forming an llc. ... also i really dont want the signs on there in the summer anyways.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;481069 said:


> yea but i really dont see where it would be a 100 more though.. im going to shop around. ive seen trucks done up in vinyl lettering with the tailgate and doors done for $175 ... id rather go with the vinyl lettering but as i said in a post above, when i get my degree im changing my bus. name and forming an llc. ... also i really dont want the signs on there in the summer anyways.


Good quality Vinyl is not cheap, here is a pic of my truck, it was $575 for the doors, tailgate and website/number on the bedsides. It is reflective.




























Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I got mine done for $150. A bit expensive, but it was done w/in an hour.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Guy on craiglist in mass makes a pair of mag signs for $60 and will ship. He does nice work.


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

I know you don't want vinyl letters just yet, but the magnetic signs are a pain. They scratch your truck, and they never stay on.
But since you have to go this way temporarily, I suggest not taking them off, once they've been put on. Clean your truck well, and use a heat gun (just to slightly heat up the sign to conform with your door panel. Do not overheat) and be sure that all areas are making contact with the door. Try to avoid sharp curves and body contours, as these provide an area for the wind to get under the sign.
$150 isn't that bad of a price if it is a reputable company. Over and over again, I see people get screwed because they didn't remember the saying "you get what you pay for". I don't always shop for the cheapest. Look for the reputation.
Lynden-Jeff, nice lookin' sign!!!


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

Take it from a guy who has done a good bit of sign work. vinyl is the way to go. I understand though that you do not want them on for security reasons while at your other job. 2 16x24 magnets would run you around 55-70 dollars. if you are doing magnets. do not get fooled into using high dollar vinyls. the low grade will work out side constantly for about 3-5 years. Now if it was a new truck and I wanted it to really stand out then High grade vnyl and some digital printing that is laminated would be the way to go. I am thinking you will spend any where from 150 to 400 for this type of work. but that whould be doors tailgate and maybe more. 175 for door mags and a tailgate strip is really on on the pricey side. Matter of fact I would be willing to bet you can find them for about 85-90 dollars. look around. If I had my equipment where i could get to it I would tell you 115 and that would be with shipping. Oh well its to far away and I realy do not have times so I cant


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

I did not see that Linden's was reflective that stuff is realy pricey but it is the way to go if you got the extra money. I am still debating whether I will go with the reflective or digital pprinting on my truck I am building now. But I am leaning more toward reflective cut vinyl.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

idk ive been thinking about it and maybe i would be further ahead just waiting and doing vinyl letters instead. i do like the look of them a lot better and it would be a waste getting magnetic signs made up for 3 trucks and then just tossign them in a while


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

check with Tony, he is a member on here and also makes signs. I am not fond of magnets, but I have had him make them in the same color as the truck and you can hardy even tell they aren't permanant. Plus he has great prices.
http://www.amw-graphics.com


----------

